# Loose stool??



## JefeMeansBoss (Aug 17, 2016)

So I've had my hedgie for about 2 months and I've never gotten soft poop from her before and I've noticed it just now since last night so it's quite a lot which raises another question do they poop very often? Cause mine really does but is it normal to get soft poop? If not what could be causing it?


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

They do poop a lot! Especially the young ones. Their poops should hold their shape - if in doubt, I suggest a vet visit for fecal testing


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Also if you notice his/her poop to be loose, ask yourself - has there been any sudden changes in his/her diet? Are his/her kibbles and water changed daily? Are there any new stressors in the environment? All these are important to know.


----------



## JefeMeansBoss (Aug 17, 2016)

Hmm interesting I did switch her food from cat to hedgehog, I'll keep a closer eye thank you


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Why did you switch to hedgehog food? Hedgehog food is crap and about as nutritious as cardboard.


----------



## JefeMeansBoss (Aug 17, 2016)

I wasn't aware of that until I kept readying more and watching more care videos I am giving her more cat food with over 35% protein she still finds no interest in mealworms but I'm not fully giving up yet lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You don't want to go higher than 35% protein as it can be hard on their kidneys. There is a good section on nutrition here on the forum.


----------



## JefeMeansBoss (Aug 17, 2016)

Ok thank you ill be sure to school myself


----------



## Merley42 (Nov 11, 2018)

*Runny stools*

I just got a 2nd hedgie from the same breeder as my first. She has really runny poops. I have been reading up on this and I know that the change in environment can cause it. Her food is the same as Ive kept her on the mix she is used to. She also smells really bad!! So my main question is: if this is stress induced, how long does it usually last, Is she sick? Did the breeder knowingly send me home with a sick hedgehog?? She is about 3 years old and a retired mommy. Any advice welcomed otherwise its off to the vets. TIA.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Pleas don't post on old threads. If you have a question please start your own thread.


----------



## barongan (Aug 6, 2018)

a very interesting thread


----------

